# Trigon 190 Planted tank at various stages including re-scape



## REDSTEVEO (28 Apr 2008)

Here are a few photo's of my experiments with planting a Trigon 190 tank.

Also some shots of my Blue Diamond  Discus in a previous setup.

I apologise for the slight fuzziness in one or two of the photos. Also for the lack of backing and appearance of cables (I was waiting for a tailor made backing to arrive)

Steve.

Stage 1 semi dry scape.





Banking up the substrate using the dam method.




Straight after planting.




A month later and the Glossistigma has gone wild.








Several variations later












Discus and another variation.








My first attempt at creating a discus biotope in my previous tank using mangrove roots and plants.













This picture courtesy of Alan from Caergwle









I never saw cardinals looking happier.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Apr 2008)

Looks very nice, espicially like the glosso setup.


----------



## Aeropars (29 Apr 2008)

You must spend a fortune on tanks and their setups!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Apr 2008)

Aeropars said:
			
		

> You must spend a fortune on tanks and their setups!



Yes sort of but over a long period of time. I don't play golf, drive expensive cars, drink copious amounts of alcohol and if I had never started keeping fish and planted tanks probably would have paid my mortgage off by now!!

Still it keeps me happy I suppose. 

ps my star sign is Aquarius, I wonder if that has got anything to do with it.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (29 Apr 2008)

The last few pics I see elements of TGM show tanks  Loving the tanks. The rocks look good.


----------



## Allanhep (12 Apr 2018)

Nice setup on the trigon 190, can I ask what your equipment setup is as I am currently trying a planted trigon 190 but don't think my tri spec led is strong enough to support plant growth


----------

